# Which Canister Filter for co2 set up?



## DaveTanker (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey guys looking for a mint canister filter that would be best for a co2 set up on a 75g? What should i be looking for, for filtration in GPH? Any suggestions?

Thanks for looking and the help!!!!

Cheers


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Eheim 2215/2217 !!!


----------

